

Smile Plug: ARMv7 + Arch Linux + Node.js - 18pfsmt
http://www.plugcomputer.org/development-kits/smile-plug

======
18pfsmt
This machine runs the only ARM CPU I can find that has no GPU, and is intended
to be run headless (this machine has a backup battery and 2 LAN ports). I'm
not sure why few hackers are interested in this right now, but I believe over
the next 3-4 years we will see more interest in always on, always connected,
headless units that can run dameons that can be controlled with all the mobile
devices that are currently getting all the air time.

